

Gestures with multitouch in Ubuntu 10.10 - Uncle_Sam
http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/455

======
donaq
_The design team has lead the way, developing a “touch language” which goes
beyond the work that we’ve seen elsewhere. Rather than single, magic gestures,
we’re making it possible for basic gestures to be chained, or composed, into
more sophisticated “sentences”._

This sounds very interesting! Both to develop and to use.

------
samratjp
Shuttleworth definitely blogs about some compelling ubuntu stuff - but
seriously needs to add some visuals.

